# Catastrophic Outcomes May Come Faster Than Expected-James Rickards



## BillS (May 30, 2011)




----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

They're overdue by SEVERAL years now. Central banks keep finding the ability to keep the bubble inflated and stretch the collapse.
Not that Jim is wrong. It's just that those guys have been saying "it's coming" for so long now that people have become complacent again.


----------

